# How to extend a tourist visa for an extra month while in Rome



## wanttoliveinrome (May 25, 2013)

I've been offered a job to start in september, however they want me to start unpaid training in preparation until the 25th of July.
My tourist visa expired at the end of June. I was wondering if there is any way I would be able to extend my tourist visa while in Rome for an extra month


----------



## athertina (Nov 16, 2012)

wanttoliveinrome said:


> I've been offered a job to start in september, however they want me to start unpaid training in preparation until the 25th of July.
> My tourist visa expired at the end of June. I was wondering if there is any way I would be able to extend my tourist visa while in Rome for an extra month


Have you called your embassy or consulate? You may need to pay a fee. Your manager may need to verify and sign documents regarding your employment. Ask him if he is prepared to do this, should this be required, before you ring the Embassy. Get an idea of what he is like as a person. You may be loyal to him but will he be loyal to you? I am not sure of the procedure in Italy however, I hope all goes well for you. All the best.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

wanttoliveinrome said:


> I was wondering if there is any way I would be able to extend my tourist visa while in Rome for an extra month


There's nothing "conventional." Unconventional options include marrying an EU/EEA citizen. Most people would consider that approach at least a bit over the top.


----------



## marco 1974 (Jun 16, 2013)

unfortunately a visa for tourism cannot be extended. anyway, even with such touristic visa you also could not work.

you need a visa for work reason, or at least for study to follow some course

ciao

Marco


----------

